# my chinese owl



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

just wanted to show u guys my owl hes so cute


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is really pretty and proud looking.

Hopefully your new little friend will be able to join him, once all resources to finding its home are exhausted (if it has a band) and the bird has had some time in quarantine.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

no problem he all ready has a mate and is laying on 2 eggs now.
he has this funny coo.


pk


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

I've never seen a pigeon like that before- he looks pretty cool.Love the way his feathers look.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

there is about 200+ young chinese owls at a show near me and i know a couple breeds lol one has 60 of them one has 180 and some have more


----------

